# CPC-A Tampa, FL. seeking Ft. Office Position



## dscott1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am seeking a billing/coding or a front office position in the Tampa, Florida area.





Daryl P. Scott, CPC-A
3303 Ellington Way
Trinity, FL. 34655
727-375-8399
dscott136@tampabay.rr.com

August 31, 2010


Dear Sir or Madam,


As a recent honor graduate with significant qualifications and a strong desire to excel in the medical field, I would appreciate the opportunity to interview for a billing and coding or a front office position. It would be my pleasure to bring my customer service background and expertise to your staff of dedicated professionals.

I received my certification in Medical Insurance Billing and Coding this March, after completing a rigorous training program at Ultimate Medical Academy in Clearwater. I also received my CPC-A Certification in February. I have attached my resume for your review.

Some of my key qualifications include:

Medical Billing and Coding Certificate (2010)
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice #01135828 (2010)
Understanding of Medicare, Medicaid, TRICARE and health insurance types and eligibility factors
Strong work ethic with excellent time management skills
Able to work effectively in a team or self-directed
Outstanding customer service skills
Honest, accurate, detail-oriented, motivated, productive, efficient

I'd like the opportunity to tell you more about my work experience and how my skill set could contribute to your organization. I'd be happy to supply strong references at your request. I look forward to discussing the position with you. Thank you for your time and consideration.


Sincerely,



Daryl P. Scott	





DARYL P. SCOTT, CPC-A 
3303 Ellington Way 
Trinity, FL. 34655 
Tel: (727) 375-8399 
Email: dscott136@tampabay.rr.com 


OBJECTIVE

Highly motivated Medical Coder seeking a challenging position in the area of coding or a front office position that will offer advancement and use of my education, knowledge and experience.

EDUCATION

Mar 2009
to
Mar 2010 

Ultimate Medical Academy 
Clearwater, FL.
Medical Insurance Billing and Coding Certificate (2010) 

CPC-A Certification (2010) # 01135828
4.0 GPA, Perfect Attendance, Honor Graduate
Certified in CPR, HIV, First-Aid 

ICD-9-CM/CPT-4 Coding 
Basic concepts in medical terminology, anatomy and physiology 
Knowledge of Medicare, Medicaid, TRICARE and health insurance types and eligibility factors 
Knowledge of HCPCS 
Knowledge of a health care claim cycle, terminology, concepts and procedures 
Medical office procedures 
Knowledge of HIPAA regulations 




WORK HISTORY

Feb 2009
to
August 2010

Sales; Wholesale and Retail Auto Parts 
Genuine Parts Company
Clearwater, FL. 

Primary duties included the sale of auto parts both in person in a retail environment and to wholesale accounts by phone. Additional responsibilities included checking in and stocking inventory, maintaining current displays, and dispatch delivery management.

Part of a team that achieved sales quota 10 out of 12 Months in 2009 
Assisted in developing and strengthening customer relationships 
Provided exceptional customer service 
Multi-tasking, prioritizing, team-work, problem solving, diligent, dependable 


Jan 2004
to
Jan 2009

Purchasing Manager 
Genuine Parts Company
Tampa, FL. 

Part of a team that ordered inventory for over 400 auto parts stores throughout the Northeast and Southeast.

Ordered parts via computer from a centralized location, data entry 
Determined inventory needs of stores by utilizing sales and inventory records 
Coordinated inventory needs via email and telephone conversations with managers, district managers and sales reps 
Created and edited Excel spreadsheets 


May 2002
to
Dec 2003

Store Manager/Assistant Manager 
Genuine Parts Company
Tampa, FL. 

Started with company as Assistant Manager, then became a Store Manager in Wholesale/Retail Auto parts operation.

Improved Sales, profit and turnover goals 
Promoted outstanding customer service 
Management and scheduling of employees 
Processed Accounts Payable 
Supervised Delivery Management 
Performed Daily Credit cards, Cash and Checks reconciliation 
Maintained Inventory control 


May 2001
to
Apr 2002

Store Manager 
Penske Auto Center
Tampa, FL. 

Responsible for total operation of a six bay shop with a staff of eight employees.

Managed to meet and exceed sales goals 
Counseled with customers to resolve complaints 
Improved Inventory Control 


Feb 2000
to
Apr 2001

Sales Manager 
Goodyear
Tarpon Springs, FL. 

Wrote work orders, sold tires and services to customers, cashier duties, maintained displays.

Improved tire and service sales 
Met and exceeded sales goals 
Provided excellent customer service 


May 1995
to
Jan 2000 

Manager of Tire Sales/Assistant Manager 
Firestone
Palm Harbor, FL. 

Assisted Store Manager with operation of ten bay shop. Responsible for tire sales, supervising employees, assigning work, applying payments to vendors.

Met and exceeded sales goals 
Provided excellent customer service 


MEMBERSHIPS

CPC-A Certification (2010) # 01135828
Member American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
Member National Honor Society-Alpha Beta Kappa

SOFTWARE/SYSTEM SKILLS

Microsoft Office (Word, Excel)
Working knowledge of Medisoft

REFERENCES

Available upon request


----------

